# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Enregistrement sous Vista impossible

## Infophile

Bonjour ;

A l'achat de mon ordinateur portable, Vista tait dj install. 

J'ai deux questions :

1) Il m'est impossible d'enregistrer mon travail sur presque tous les logiciels que j'utilise : Maple, Geogebra, windows movie maker, ...etc avez vous une ide pour rsoudre ce problme ?

2) Etant donn que je n'ai pas de CD d'installation, comment faire si je veux reformater ? Il y a une image disque quelque part sur le disque dur ?

Merci.

----------


## junior907

Ton ordinateur est-il assembl ou de marque? Si c'est "de marque" tu as la licence Windows Vista livre avec l'ordinateur. Sinon, si tu ne peux rien faire avec Vista, le dlai d'activation (30 jours) de celui-ci a dj t dpass. il va falloir l'activer pour bnficier de toutes ses fonctionnalits. Tu dois recontacter ton revendeur pour rsoudre le problme.

----------


## Civodul4

C'est un portable assembl ? De grand distributeur ?

----------

